# Notes you love/notes you dislike???



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

What notes do you tend to love in perfumes?
What notes do you stay away from?


Love: Vanilla, Almond, Orchid, Sandalwood, Orange blossom

Hate:Mint, Patchouli, Lavender, Cotton Candy, Lemon


----------



## user79 (Feb 17, 2008)

Like: jasmine, anything citrusy, light sandalwood

Dislike: strong rose, strong patchouli, anything powdery, amber


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 17, 2008)

i like patchouli, jasmine, insence, berries, musk...& chanel no 5 hehe. i dislike anything artificially sweet like vanilla or honey. citrus reminds me of cleaning products.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 18, 2008)

LOVE:  all the wood notes, orange blossom, peach, jasmine, iris, some light rose

HATE: patchouli, amber, vanilla, vetiver, citrus, musk


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

I love coconut, fruits, anything spicy, cotton candy

I hate anything flowery and heavy.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 25, 2008)

I love anything ith tuberose.
I hate pathcouli.


----------



## makeba (Feb 25, 2008)

i love citrusy notes. i love jasmine, orange, gardenia and amber and sandlewood notes.

i dont like patchouli, or fruity notes


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 3, 2008)

A Perfume must have a Vanilla note! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dislike strong roses oder strong fruity notes!


----------



## KikiB (May 29, 2008)

Love: Vetiver/grass, berry, lemon, orange, freesia, peony, tuberose, grapefruit, sweet things (ie cotton candy, cake)

HATE: Amber, musk, sandalwood, lavender, most rose, PEACH (ugh), anything cotton-y/linen-y, sometimes verbena, fig, some jasmine notes


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love: tuberose, rose, gardenia, amber, vanilla, orange, sandalwood, all woods, freesia, jasmine, tiare, (white) musk, pink pepper, iris and violet

Dislike: bergamot

HATE: strong or poor grade patchouli, ylang ylang, anise.... sickening nauseating....often migraine inducing....


----------

